# How Often Do You Have to Check On Cattle?



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

Howdy,

My family was thinking about putting 3 cattle on a pieces of property 50 miles from where I live. We have a water well that we could put on a timer and there is a small pond. What do we need to know about cattle, what kind of safeguards should we take and most importantly, how often does someone need to go and check on them? 

Addition info, 30ac, hereford angus mix...

Thanks for y'alls insight! 
Ray


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

My dad checks his cattle everyday. Just too much can happen.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Everyday!


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

that's a pretty good distance I have some dry heifers and steers about 10 miles away I check every other day the guy I rent the pasture from checks them every day that kinda distance and infrequent checking could easily lead to them being stolen and you wouldn't know for a while


----------



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

I should add I could check on them once every 2-3 days... I'm Not sure if that helps any or not....


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I personally think that distance is too far, they need to be checked every day. Cattle are a big investment.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

most of us could give you a long list of unplanned and unexpected things that can and do happen to livestock...they are captive inside whatever fences you have, and don't have cell phones...so it is up to the herdsperson to check on animals at least once a day.....when you know your herd, they will 
'tell' you if there is something wrong....


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

If you have no problem dropping $1000 or more on every hand of black jack, then you'll be just fine checking your cattle when ever you get a chance...

Seriously, if you are asking this question, you need to re-evaluate your idea of raising cattle..


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

Personally, I wouldn't drive 50 miles to pasture a lot more than 3 head. The gas cost would eat up the profits, not to mention the time spent.

COWS


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Started calves, fresh bought calves, cows what? East Texas, west Texas where? Some places in west Texas won't carry 3 head on 30 acres.

Straight started calves and cows or cow calf pairs a couple times a week after they've settled in. The first few days they need checked more often. That's for summer grazing.


----------



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for y'alls insight! I was just courious and was wondering if it was possible and worth the time.


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

We run cows in pastures 110 miles from home, and 50 miles from home. Sometimes we will go 2-3 weeks between checks. I prefer to check about once a week though. We have around 100 in each place. For 3 head fuel is going to get expensive...


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

I wouldn't bother w/ 3 head and 50 miles away. Just hay the ground, or bushhog it once a month. Save the fuel $$ and just go buy some beef...


----------



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

Can anyone recommend any reading materiel on raising cattle? I'm looking for something that's easy to read and covers everything from start to finish?


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Anything by Heather Smith Thomas on basic care of cattle is generally very good.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

You can also get a lot of good information from any extension office and some of that info can be downloaded.


----------



## Phean (Dec 16, 2012)

Story guides are great for learning. Make sure you have good fences, especially if you are not close by.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

round_rock_ray said:


> Howdy,
> 
> My family was thinking about putting 3 cattle on a pieces of property 50 miles from where I live. We have a water well that we could put on a timer and there is a small pond. What do we need to know about cattle, what kind of safeguards should we take and most importantly, how often does someone need to go and check on them?
> 
> ...


Where in Texas? I'd pasture 3 cows for you if you are in our area.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

The biggest risk with cattle not watched is that they might walk away in quarters.

There is also the risk of getting caught in a fence or otherwise injured. Sometimes if you are quick, you can save them. A week later would be too late.


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Do you know, I don't think we've ever had a cow or calf get caught up in a fence while on a summer pasture (at least to the point where they required human assistance to get free). While I'm sure it could happen, I think that if your fences are in reasonable repair the risk is minimal. Injuries do happen, it is a risk, but there are times when other jobs on the farm are more important than checking cattle daily. Haying for example. 

I would agree, though, that the biggest risk is that one or more might get out and cause problems with the neighbours or end up on a roadway.

That being said, I would think that there are a lot of cattle that don't get checked any more than weekly while on summer pasture.


----------

